# FS-C1-VP and Windows 7



## confederatemule (Aug 14, 2012)

Is the VuPoint FS-C1-VP compatible with Windows 7 ?
If yes...why does the scanner not a picture? All I get is a black picture. After it is transfered to a folder, it is white.
I have installed, uninstalled, installed, from the supplied disc several times, following the instructions very carefully. I have done the same with the downloadable driver from the VuPoint web site.

HELP ! Please.

Mule


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

This link suggests that it is compatible...

http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/compatibility/windows-7/en-us/Details.aspx?type=Hardware&p=Vupoint%20FS-C1-VP%20Film%20Scanner&v=Vupoint&uid=FS-C1-VP&l=en-US&pf=16&pi=6&c=Printers%20%26%20Scanners&sc=Scanners&os=64-bit

Is this product new to you?
Has it worked properly before?

Maybe a silly question but... If this is new, does the scanning lens have a protective film on it, that needs to be removed?


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 14, 2012)

I've had the scanner a while. It would not work on my old computer with xp. I don't think it would even load on to xp. I now have a new HP computer with Windows 7.

Since I posted this thread I have heard from VuPoint and they say it is not Windows 7 compatible.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, Did it ever work properly and on what operating system?


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 14, 2012)

No, it never worked on the old computer with Windows XP. I blamed it on the old computer.
The VuPoint folks offered an upgrade for the FS-C1-VP, that will make mine Windows 7 compatible. I'll have to send the unit to them, along with proof of purchase, proof of purchase date, and $36.00. Since it was a gift, I don't have proof of anything. So, I am sure the offer is void. Although I have not heard back from them since I told them there was no proof.
I probably should go to town and buy a film and slide scanner that will work with Windows 7. I liked this one because it plugged into a USB port, only.

Thanks, WOWZER, for your assistance.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Well your welcome , even though I was not much help.

My lingering question is did this ever work?


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 14, 2012)

It has never worked.

I took it out of the box, brand new. I am the only person to try to install it and make it work. I've tried on two different HP, desk top computers, one using windows XP, the other using windows7.

I've never been able to make it work.

The whole problem may be "me" and not the scanner.

Mule


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

confederatemule said:


> It has never worked.
> 
> I took it out of the box, brand new. I am the only person to try to install it and make it work. I've tried on two different HP, desk top computers, one using windows XP, the other using windows7.
> 
> ...





> The whole problem may be "me" and not the scanner.


 sound like me sometimes..

I would not give up on it. It reads like it works quite well with XP.

If you google it there are many good links with info available.

Does the box or the manual say what operating system it is compatible with, with the cd supplied?


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 14, 2012)

The box says "System requirements - Windows XP". When I was given the scanner I was using Windows XP. I could not get the scanner to work.

I just opened an email from customer support at VuPoint. It said; "Send the scanner, don't worry about proof of purchase".

I may do that. But, shipping plus $36.00 will add up.

Mule


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

When you tried it on XP... as in ...plug it in to a working USB port, did you get the new hardware found wizard?

I would be surprized if XP didn't atleast recognize it. Wether it worked or not is another matter.


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 14, 2012)

I think so. It has been two or three maybe four years ago.


----------

